# se richiede i tabulati telefonici illegalmente...



## Old pallina1964pallina (4 Settembre 2008)

Ciao a tutti, sono in fase di separazione giudiziale, una domanda....lui puo' chiedere i tabulati telefonici del mio cellulare abusivamente?
se si, quali sono le conseguenze?
e puo' leggere anche i testi dei miei messaggi?
grazie a tutti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2008)

pallina1964pallina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono in fase di separazione giudiziale, una domanda....lui puo' chiedere i tabulati telefonici del mio cellulare abusivamente?
> se si, quali sono le conseguenze?
> e puo' leggere anche i testi dei miei messaggi?
> grazie a tutti


No


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Settembre 2008)

pallina1964pallina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono in fase di separazione giudiziale, una domanda....lui puo' chiedere i tabulati telefonici del mio cellulare abusivamente?
> se si, quali sono le conseguenze?
> e puo' leggere anche i testi dei miei messaggi?
> grazie a tutti


sei la moglie di quello che ha scritto qualche tempo fa?


----------



## Old pallina1964pallina (5 Settembre 2008)

*non credo*

mi sono appena iscritta e non so se mio marito ha mai scritto qui....perchè?


----------



## Old mirtilla (5 Settembre 2008)

pallina1964pallina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono in fase di separazione giudiziale, una domanda....lui puo' chiedere i tabulati telefonici del mio cellulare abusivamente?
> se si, quali sono le conseguenze?
> e puo' leggere anche i testi dei miei messaggi?
> grazie a tutti/quote]
> ...


----------



## Iris (5 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> pallina1964pallina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao a tutti, sono in fase di separazione giudiziale, una domanda....lui puo' chiedere i tabulati telefonici del mio cellulare abusivamente?
> ...


----------



## Old pallina1964pallina (6 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> pallina1964pallina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao a tutti, sono in fase di separazione giudiziale, una domanda....lui puo' chiedere i tabulati telefonici del mio cellulare abusivamente?
> ...


----------



## Old Airforever (7 Settembre 2008)

pallina1964pallina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono in fase di separazione giudiziale, una domanda....lui puo' chiedere i tabulati telefonici del mio cellulare abusivamente?
> se si, quali sono le conseguenze?
> e puo' leggere anche i testi dei miei messaggi?
> grazie a tutti


Illegalmente lo può fare; legalmente non lo potrebbe-dovrebbe fare. Se conosce qualcuno del gestore e questo qualcuno vuol'essere anchesso illegale...i tabulati si possono ottenere con facilità.
Airforever


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Illegalmente lo può fare; legalmente non lo potrebbe-dovrebbe fare. Se conosce qualcuno del gestore e questo qualcuno vuol'essere anchesso illegale...i tabulati si possono ottenere con facilità.
> Airforever


 Ma non può utilizzare le informazioni ottenute illegalmente.
Non lo può fare neppure l'autorità!


----------



## Old Airforever (7 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non può utilizzare le informazioni ottenute illegalmente.
> Non lo può fare neppure l'autorità!


Confermo! Infatti è per questo che esistono gli investigatori privati: per poter andare legalmente dove il privato non può andare...o ci può andare, ma le informazioni è meglio che le tenga private, altrimenti rischia pure una denuncia per violazione di riservatezza.
Airforever


----------



## Old pallina1964pallina (7 Settembre 2008)

*Grazie a tutti...*



Airforever ha detto:


> Confermo! Infatti è per questo che esistono gli investigatori privati: per poter andare legalmente dove il privato non può andare...o ci può andare, ma le informazioni è meglio che le tenga private, altrimenti rischia pure una denuncia per violazione di riservatezza.
> Airforever



Grazie a tutti


----------



## Old mirtilla (8 Settembre 2008)

pallina1964pallina ha detto:


> mirtilla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > cara mirtilla, sai, a volte, trarre conclusioni senza sapere, non è molto indicato. dal momento che tu non sai neppure il motivo della mia richiesta. Per prima cosa, non ho scritto quel post per farmi giudicare, ma per avere un informazione. Volevo solo informarti che, non ho la coscienza sporca, ma semplicemente, sono una donna che è stata tradita, proprio come te, e ho passato mesi di controllo, e in quei mesi, era mia figlia (che ha 20anni) a mandarmi sms in continuazione raccontandomi cose che aveva scoperto sul suo papà e mai e poi mai vorrei che lei andasse di mezzo! E per quanto riguarda le conseguenze che potrebbero esserci, era riguardo al mio ex marito.
> ...


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Un'ultima cosa: i figli devono sempre rimanere fuori dalle nostre beghe.


----------



## Old pallina1964pallina (14 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Cara Pallina, la prossima volta spiega meglio... Il tuo post dava a intendere chiaramente che la traditrice eri tu ed io sono sempre contro chi tradisce, dai miei trascorsi, purtroppo, è uscita l'intolleranza totale per i cornificatori.
> E cmq non ho giudicato, nn ti ho detto hai fatto bene, hai fatto male...era una battuta ironica, avrebbe anche potuto essere rivolta al tuo ex-marito no? in fondo vorrebbe i tabulati proprio per sapere cosa sai.
> Un'ultima cosa: i figli devono sempre rimanere fuori dalle nostre beghe. Qui ti dico senza mezzi termini o battute ironiche che hai sbagliato. Avresti dovuto fermarla quando ha cominciato. A meno che nn abbia 30anni....in quel caso libera di prendersi le sue responsabilità e subire le conseguenze delle sue azioni.
> (visto che hai pubblicato l'mp, pubblico la risposta che ti ho dato. ciao)


Mirtilla, mia figlia ha 22 anni, e, NON sono io che le ho detto di farmi la spia, ma bensì, anche contro il mio volere (perchè non volevo darle retta, dicendo di smetterla), lei, imperterrita, continuava a mandare sms al mio cellulare! Quindi, di sbagliato non c'è nulla, se non la sfrontatezza di una ragazza di 22 anni........Ciao


----------



## Old and.66 (28 Settembre 2008)

pallina1964pallina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono in fase di separazione giudiziale, una domanda....lui puo' chiedere i tabulati telefonici del mio cellulare abusivamente?
> se si, quali sono le conseguenze?
> e puo' leggere anche i testi dei miei messaggi?
> grazie a tutti


abusivamente non li può chiedere. So che, per questioni penali,  occorre un provvedimento del giudice che emette a seguito di denuncia dell'interessato (es. molestie col mezzo del telefono). Ma non so se il giudice può autorizzare il fornitore del servizio telefonico al rilascio dei tabulati anche per questioni civili come la separazione


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

pallina1964pallina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono in fase di separazione giudiziale, una domanda....lui puo' chiedere i tabulati telefonici del mio cellulare abusivamente?
> se si, quali sono le conseguenze?
> e puo' leggere anche i testi dei miei messaggi?
> grazie a tutti



Illegalmente no, o meglio, se pur ne entrasse in possesso non valgono nulla senza ordine del giudice 
io li ho chiesti ed ottenuti a suo tempo: tel fisso, 2 tel della mia ex, e 2 tel dell'amante, ho fornito io i numeri e il giudice ha stabilito l'arco temporale di indagine, da queste 5 utenze si sono riconosciuti in chiaro tanti altri numeri noti, si può vedere il flusso delle chiamate (entranti e uscenti) e il flusso degli sms, ma non i testi


----------



## Old lele51 (5 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Illegalmente no, o meglio, se pur ne entrasse in possesso non valgono nulla senza ordine del giudice
> io li ho chiesti ed ottenuti a suo tempo: tel fisso, 2 tel della mia ex, e 2 tel dell'amante, ho fornito io i numeri e il giudice ha stabilito l'arco temporale di indagine, da queste 5 utenze si sono riconosciuti in chiaro tanti altri numeri noti, si può vedere il flusso delle chiamate (entranti e uscenti) e il flusso degli sms, ma non i testi


Quoto Iago, e aggiungo che il flusso di sms da parte di tua figlia mi sembra che non può sembrar altro che un normale rapporto madre/figlia, non vedo il perchè preoccuparsi...


----------



## Old amarax (4 Novembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Illegalmente lo può fare; legalmente non lo potrebbe-dovrebbe fare. Se conosce qualcuno del gestore e questo qualcuno vuol'essere anchesso illegale...i tabulati si possono ottenere con facilità.
> Airforever


 









   scusa conosci qualcuno che farebbe qualcosa di illegale con tim? e con tre??? sai com'è... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 mi interessa 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 un tot euro li spenderei con piacere


----------



## Grande82 (4 Novembre 2008)

amarax, ma un investigatore privato non ci riesce, secondo te?


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> scusa conosci qualcuno che farebbe qualcosa di illegale con tim? e con tre??? sai com'è...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...volere è potere...e t'assicuro che si può più di quel che si vuole... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Air


----------



## Old amarax (4 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> amarax, ma un investigatore privato non ci riesce, secondo te?


 

*No grande non ne ho trovato UNO...*




Airforever ha detto:


> ...volere è potere...e t'assicuro che si può più di quel che si vuole...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sei ermetico...non ti ho capito*


----------



## Grande82 (4 Novembre 2008)

credo che air ti offra aiuto...


----------



## Old amarax (4 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> credo che air ti offra aiuto...


 











































davvero???? sono una cretina.....


----------



## Old spiderman (4 Dicembre 2008)

Confermo che una buona agenzia investigativa può facilmente procurarsi il tabulato del traffico di un cellulare ( costo per il cliente qualche centinaia di euro, dipende dalla fama dell'agenzia). Per il contenuto (testo) degli sms , la faccenda si complica.......
Spiderman


----------



## tatitati (5 Dicembre 2008)

spiderman ha detto:


> Confermo che una buona agenzia investigativa può facilmente procurarsi il tabulato del traffico di un cellulare ( costo per il cliente qualche centinaia di euro, dipende dalla fama dell'agenzia). Per il contenuto (testo) degli sms , la faccenda si complica.......
> Spiderman


 
spider te tu mi preoccupi...


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2008)

spiderman ha detto:


> Confermo che una buona agenzia investigativa può facilmente procurarsi il tabulato del traffico di un cellulare ( costo per il cliente *qualche centinaia di euro*, dipende dalla fama dell'agenzia). Per il contenuto (testo) degli sms , la faccenda si complica.......
> Spiderman


Io ci penserei sopra, con i tempi che corrono e' meglio pensare alle provviste alimentari


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ci penserei sopra, con i tempi che corrono e' meglio pensare alle provviste alimentari


eccalla'....


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eccalla'....


... capirai, con la depressione che c'e' in giro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ha attaccato anche i pesci nelle profonde acque della Nuova Zelanda  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  guarda qua  che espressione felice


----------



## Old spiderman (7 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ci penserei sopra, con i tempi che corrono e' meglio pensare alle provviste alimentari


Beh se ci si rivolge alle agenzie investigative più serie e "quotate" il costo dell'acquisizione di un tabulato di traffico telefonico può superare anche il migliaio di euro. Non sto svelando un segreto, tempo fa ci fu addirittura un articolo sul quotidiano Repubblica che stilava delle tariffe di massima relative a questi "servizi". ben più alta è la tariffa per piazzare un GPS sotto una vettura per sapere dove va  il soggetto "indagato". Io ad esempio un paio d'anni fa ebbi la curiosità di sapere dove e sopratutto con chi andava la moglie di un mio conoscente.......
Riguardo nei confronti del mio conoscente???
Nient'affatto, si dava il caso  che la donna ( bellissima) voleva sedurmi ( per interesse) ma aveva già un altro amante........
Costo totale dell'operazione...... approx 5mila euro. Ma ne valse la pena
evitai d'esser preso per il c****. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Spider


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2008)

spiderman ha detto:


> Beh se ci si rivolge alle agenzie investigative più serie e "quotate" il costo dell'acquisizione di un tabulato di traffico telefonico può superare anche il migliaio di euro. Non sto svelando un segreto, tempo fa ci fu addirittura un articolo sul quotidiano Repubblica che stilava delle tariffe di massima relative a questi "servizi". ben più alta è la tariffa per piazzare un GPS sotto una vettura per sapere dove va  il soggetto "indagato". Io ad esempio un paio d'anni fa ebbi la curiosità di sapere dove e sopratutto con chi andava la moglie di un mio conoscente.......
> Riguardo nei confronti del mio conoscente???
> Nient'affatto, si dava il caso  che la donna ( bellissima) voleva sedurmi ( per interesse)* ma aveva già un altro amante........*
> Costo totale dell'operazione...... approx 5mila euro. Ma ne valse la pena
> ...



Alla signora in questione, se proprio non tieni ai soldi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e vuoi fare una buona azione (visto che siamo prossimi alle festivita') regala un semaforo per Natale ... le sarebbe veramente molto "utile"


----------



## tatitati (9 Dicembre 2008)

spiderman ha detto:


> Beh se ci si rivolge alle agenzie investigative più serie e "quotate" il costo dell'acquisizione di un tabulato di traffico telefonico può superare anche il migliaio di euro. Non sto svelando un segreto, tempo fa ci fu addirittura un articolo sul quotidiano Repubblica che stilava delle tariffe di massima relative a questi "servizi". ben più alta è la tariffa per piazzare un GPS sotto una vettura per sapere dove va il soggetto "indagato". Io ad esempio un paio d'anni fa ebbi la curiosità di sapere dove e sopratutto con chi andava la moglie di un mio conoscente.......
> Riguardo nei confronti del mio conoscente???
> Nient'affatto, si dava il caso che la donna ( bellissima) voleva sedurmi ( per interesse) ma aveva già un altro amante........
> Costo totale dell'operazione...... approx 5mila euro. Ma ne valse la pena
> ...


 
mai letto nulla di più assurdo..
scusa ma con 5 mila euro ci faccio un bel viaggio.. o no?
de gustibus


----------



## Old spiderman (9 Dicembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> mai letto nulla di più assurdo..
> scusa ma con 5 mila euro ci faccio un bel viaggio.. o no?
> de gustibus


Tesoro i viaggi li faccio lo stesso.......  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Spiderman


----------



## Nordica (9 Dicembre 2008)

spiderman ha detto:


> Tesoro i viaggi li faccio lo stesso.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
se t'avanzano dei palankini, fai un'opera buona e dammi un po' in donazione per natale!

così compro un bel regalo al mio figliolotto!


----------



## Old mirtilla (10 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> se t'avanzano dei palankini, fai un'opera buona e dammi un po' in donazione per natale!
> 
> così compro un bel regalo al mio figliolotto!


quoto e mi accodo. tienici presente spider!


----------



## Old matilde (10 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> se t'avanzano dei palankini, fai un'opera buona e dammi un po' in donazione per natale!
> 
> così compro un bel regalo al mio figliolotto!





mirtilla ha detto:


> quoto e mi accodo. tienici presente spider!



non fiori ma opere di bene per tre GRAZIE!


----------



## Old spiderman (10 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna , Matilde e Mirtilla contattatemi in privato e sarò felice di fare un regalino ai vostri amati figli. Io purtroppo non ne ho e con mia moglie soffriamo molto per questa mancanza.
Spiderman


----------



## Pocahontas (10 Dicembre 2008)

Ho un amico che ha ingaggiato un investigatore privato per seguire la moglie. Costava 500 E al giorno. Poteva metterci settimane e settimane, poteva costargli parecchio...invece è stato "fortunato": gli è bastato un giorno! Lei era molto assidua nelle sue frequentazioni, ma aveva un lavoro che le permetteva di "sparire" abbastanza agevolmente. E' bastato seguirla e fotografarla, credo che l'investigatore non abbia lavorato nemmeno 24 ore!

spider, spider, che bello il tuo racconto! Fa piacere sentire che hai speso 5 kE per capire con chi avevi a che fare e ne sei felice!


----------



## Old matilde (11 Dicembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> spider, spider, che bello il tuo racconto! Fa piacere sentire che hai speso 5 kE per capire con chi avevi a che fare e ne sei felice!


----------



## Old matilde (11 Dicembre 2008)

spiderman ha detto:


> Ninna , Matilde e Mirtilla contattatemi in privato e sarò felice di fare un regalino ai vostri amati figli. Io purtroppo non ne ho e con mia moglie soffriamo molto per questa mancanza.
> Spiderman


sei generoso, grazie per questa risposta mi paga già, di tutto quello che non ho, niente figli nella mia vita, un abbraccio.


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Dicembre 2008)

spiderman ha detto:


> Ninna , Matilde e Mirtilla contattatemi in privato e sarò felice di fare un regalino ai vostri amati figli. Io purtroppo non ne ho e con mia moglie soffriamo molto per questa mancanza.
> Spiderman


 
Spider, se vuoi ti presto mia figlia per un paio di mesi.....potresti cominciare a vedere questa mancanza con un'altra ottica....


----------



## Old spiderman (16 Dicembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Spider, se vuoi ti presto mia figlia per un paio di mesi.....potresti cominciare a vedere questa mancanza con un'altra ottica....


Mirtilla..... chi può dirlo..... magari tua figlia sarebbe felicissima di conoscere due persone ( me e mia moglie) come noi..... Ti posso garantire che tutte le persone, ma proprio tutte te lo assicuro, che ci conoscono ( e sono tante) ci adorano letteralmente! 
Non sto scherzando.... anzi vorrebbero sempre la nostra compagnia, ma noi , ovviamente, non possiamo essere .....onnipresenti.
Un caro saluto
Spiderman


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Dicembre 2008)

spiderman ha detto:


> Mirtilla..... chi può dirlo..... magari tua figlia sarebbe felicissima di conoscere due persone ( me e mia moglie) come noi..... Ti posso garantire che tutte le persone, ma proprio tutte te lo assicuro, che ci conoscono ( e sono tante) ci adorano letteralmente!
> Non sto scherzando.... anzi vorrebbero sempre la nostra compagnia, ma noi , ovviamente, non possiamo essere .....onnipresenti.
> Un caro saluto
> Spiderman



spider non ho figli ma, come vorrebbe pascoli, c'è un fanciullino dentro ognuno di noi... che dici, ti dò il mio iban e fai felice la fanciullina che è in me?


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Dicembre 2008)

spiderman ha detto:


> Beh se ci si rivolge alle agenzie investigative più serie e "quotate" il costo dell'acquisizione di un tabulato di traffico telefonico può superare anche il migliaio di euro. Non sto svelando un segreto, tempo fa ci fu addirittura un articolo sul quotidiano Repubblica che stilava delle tariffe di massima relative a questi "servizi". ben più alta è la tariffa per piazzare un GPS sotto una vettura per sapere dove va il soggetto "indagato". Io ad esempio un paio d'anni fa ebbi la curiosità di sapere dove e sopratutto con chi andava la moglie di un mio conoscente.......
> Riguardo nei confronti del mio conoscente???
> Nient'affatto, si dava il caso che la donna ( bellissima) voleva sedurmi ( per interesse) ma aveva già un altro amante........
> Costo totale dell'operazione...... approx 5mila euro. Ma ne valse la pena
> ...


scusa ma se non avesse avuto un altro amante ti saresti fatto sedurre?
curiosità....interesse..sedurmi...5000 euro..preso per il culo...evito io di commentare...


----------



## Old spiderman (17 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> scusa ma se non avesse avuto un altro amante ti saresti fatto sedurre?
> curiosità....interesse..sedurmi...5000 euro..preso per il culo...evito io di commentare...


Molto probabilmente sì dato che  era (è) una donna dal fascino irresistibile!!!
Anche se avevo  ben intuito che le interessavo unicamente per poter migliorare in uno sport di cui io sono maestro indiscusso. 

Spiderman
p.s. comunque schifo non le facevo..... anche se m'aveva fatto capire(ingenuamente) che ero un pò "bassotto" (1,75 x 74 kg) per i suoi gusti.....


----------



## Old spiderman (17 Dicembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> spider non ho figli ma, come vorrebbe pascoli, c'è un fanciullino dentro ognuno di noi... che dici, ti dò il mio iban e fai felice la fanciullina che è in me?


Ah ah ah ah pensa che ho appena invitato due mie amiche a Las Vegas ( sono stufo d'andarci da solo), ma una delle due m'ha dato "picche" perchè il suo amante è geloso e non vuole lasciarla venire.
E tu mi chiederai" perchè non ci vai con l'altra?"
Risposta: perchè poi  solo con l'altra finiremmo a letto insieme, ed io questo non voglio che succeda......"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi spiace non faccio regali a gente che non conosco..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Spider


----------



## Nordica (17 Dicembre 2008)

Ti ringrazio della tua genoerosità per il mio piccolo!
ma basta il pensiero...

grazie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Dicembre 2008)

spiderman ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ah pensa che ho appena invitato due mie amiche a Las Vegas ( sono stufo d'andarci da solo), ma una delle due m'ha dato "picche" perchè il suo amante è geloso e non vuole lasciarla venire.
> E tu mi chiederai" perchè non ci vai con l'altra?"
> Risposta: perchè poi  solo con l'altra finiremmo a letto insieme, ed io questo non voglio che succeda......"
> 
> ...


perché i figli di delle estranee li conosci? sei molto iniquo!






p.s. ma perché non ci vai con tua moglie a las vegas?


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Dicembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché i figli di delle estranee li conosci? sei molto iniquo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


posso mandarcelo io spiderman a las vegas?


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Dicembre 2008)

spiderman ha detto:


> Molto probabilmente sì dato che era (è) una donna dal fascino irresistibile!!!
> Anche se avevo ben intuito che le interessavo unicamente per poter migliorare in uno sport di cui io sono maestro indiscusso.
> 
> Spiderman
> p.s. comunque schifo non le facevo..... anche se m'aveva fatto capire(ingenuamente) che ero un pò "bassotto" (1,75 x 74 kg) per i suoi gusti.....


 e la domanda è sempre la stessa:"ma che cazz.o vi sposate a fare? ma che cazz.o state insieme a fare?"
se la risposta sarà "per i figli" giuro che faccio harakiri!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e la domanda è sempre la stessa:"ma che cazz.o vi sposate a fare? ma che cazz.o state insieme a fare?"
> se la risposta sarà "per i figli" giuro che faccio harakiri!


 ...e nel mio htread aperto sull'argomento la stragrande maggioranza ha risposto "per amore" e non riferito a sè stesso, ma alle coppie che vede ...boh


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...e nel mio htread aperto sull'argomento la stragrande maggioranza ha risposto "per amore" e non riferito a sè stesso, ma alle coppie che vede ...boh


nessuno conosce spiderman e signora (sarà la mantide? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  evidentemente..


----------



## Old spiderman (18 Dicembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché i figli di delle estranee li conosci? sei molto iniquo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mia moglie ce l'ho portata una volta sola nel 1992 e da allora dice che in quel paese di "guerrafondai" e di "pistoleri" non ci vuole mettere più piede! A maggior ragione ora che c'era Bush.....
Io ci vado per affari.
Spider


----------



## Old spiderman (18 Dicembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché i figli di delle estranee li conosci? sei molto iniquo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Dicembre 2008)

spiderman ha detto:


> angelodelmale ha detto:
> 
> 
> > perché i figli di delle estranee li conosci? sei molto iniquo!
> ...


 
no, volevo dire iniquo.
senza offesa ma non ti trovo ambiguo neanche un po'


----------



## Old spiderman (18 Dicembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, volevo dire iniquo.
> senza offesa ma non ti trovo ambiguo neanche un po'


Allora sarà meglio che ti vai a vedere il significato di "inquo" sul Devoto Oli, perchè questo aggettivo non c'entra proprio un mazza con il discorso che si stava facendo...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Spiderman


----------



## Old spiderman (18 Dicembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, volevo dire iniquo.
> senza offesa ma non ti trovo ambiguo neanche un po'


E poi, senza offesa, una persona che sceglie come nick  il termine"angelodelmale".............. come diceva Totò: " ma mi faccia il piacere , mi faccia !"  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Spiderman


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Dicembre 2008)

spiderman ha detto:


> Allora sarà meglio che ti vai a vedere il significato di "inquo" sul Devoto Oli, perchè questo aggettivo non c'entra proprio un mazza con il discorso che si stava facendo......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mi sa che non hai capito per cosa te l'ho detto, l'alternativa è che sia tu a non sapere cosa significa iniquo, nonostante il Devoto-Oli.
premesso che ovviamente si scherzava (o almeno io lo stavo facendo), ti ho definito iniquo per il fatto che ti sei offerto di fare un regalo ai figli di alcune utenti e quando ti ho chiesto di fare un regalino alla fanciullina che è in me hai risposto che non fai regali a chi non conosci. non conosci i figli delle forumiste come non conosci me. non sei giusto. sei iniquo.
se hai bisogno di altre delucidazioni...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Dicembre 2008)

spiderman ha detto:


> E poi, senza offesa, una persona che sceglie come nick  il termine"angelodelmale".............. come diceva Totò: " ma mi faccia il piacere , mi faccia !"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e se me lo dice l'omo ragno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Dicembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi sa che non hai capito per cosa te l'ho detto, l'alternativa è che sia tu a non sapere cosa significa iniquo, nonostante il Devoto-Oli.
> premesso che ovviamente si scherzava (o almeno io lo stavo facendo), ti ho definito iniquo per il fatto che ti sei offerto di fare un regalo ai figli di alcune utenti e quando ti ho chiesto di fare un regalino alla fanciullina che è in me hai risposto che non fai regali a chi non conosci. non conosci i figli delle forumiste come non conosci me. non sei giusto. sei iniquo.
> se hai bisogno di altre delucidazioni...


 Poi dicono che non sei paziente...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi dicono che non sei paziente...
















infatti: dovrebbero farmi santa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Dicembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> infatti: dovrebbero farmi santa


 Concordo ...e te lo dce l'utente ...santa subito!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo ...e t*e lo dce l'utente ...santa subito*!











pare ovvio che la tua opinione in materia valga almeno doppia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Dicembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> pare ovvio che la tua opinione in materia valga almeno doppia


 Dipende per chi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quasi quasi apro un sondaggio...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende per chi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















mi sembra d'obbligo. qualcosa tipo persa merita ufficialmente il titolo di utente santa"?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Dicembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi sembra d'obbligo. qualcosa tipo persa merita ufficialmente il titolo di utente santa"?


----------



## Old Baby Sun (11 Gennaio 2009)

persa perchè santa subito ?

come te lo sei guadnagnata quel titolo ?


----------

